# I'm considering paying for a community minecraft server.



## Alice (May 5, 2014)

I'm thinking about paying for a community minecraft server, but I thought I'd see if you guys are interested. If you guys are interested, I'd also like to know whether or not you'd like vanilla minecraft, or "mod"craft. Go ahead and leave your votes and I'll think about it.


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2014)

I love mcmmo just sayin


----------



## Alice (May 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I love mcmmo just sayin



Noted!


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 5, 2014)

Whoa awesome!  I've been looking for people to Minecraft jam with.  I'd vote modded.  I got hooked on Tekkit, all the basics of the game plus way way way way more.   Was a blast, I'd be down for trying more mods!


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2014)

I think I'm getting a computer upgrade soon (not completely sure yet), so I might be able to join without setting off every creeper in the area while my computer lags to hell.

I personally don't mind ol' vanilla minecraft.


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2014)

I'm down for vanilla.


----------



## Nerd House (May 5, 2014)

FTB Ultimate or FTB Monster.

Vanilla is too....vanilla. xD


----------



## JoJoCan (May 6, 2014)

I want to play when you buy one!!!


----------



## virulus (May 6, 2014)

I'd totally be up for vanilla mc  I don't really like the massively game-changing mods and stuff so yeah...


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2014)

Actually, now that i think about it whenever i get mods it seems like that's when i stop playing. So I'm okay with vanilla


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 6, 2014)

I'm fine with either mostly, but I prefer a mostly vanilla experience.


----------



## Darumy (May 6, 2014)

A community wide server on something as heavy as FTB is going to lag like hell haha. That being said, both are fun. The small guild server I played in just fiddled around with FTB, we kept industrial/buildcraft, portal mod, twilight forest, biome additions, and zelda mod, and bees++. Oh and microblocks which was glitchy as hell.

The server is vanilla now but I actually really enjoyed reduced mods now that I think about it.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 6, 2014)

I'm for semi vanilla. I like vanilla minecraft, but essentials is great. Pretty much /home and /tpa commands are the needed commands for me, all else is an added treat. That's for plugins. Mods, I only would want tekkit. Anything else, nah. Vanilla if tekkit isn't an option.


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2014)

Essentials yes. I love mcmmo still


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend getting a minecraft server because of costs
But you should do Vanilla at first and if it becomes more popular add some more plugins and such


----------



## Dr J (May 7, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> I wouldn't recommend getting a minecraft server because of costs
> But you should do Vanilla at first and if it becomes more popular add some more plugins and such



Actually, you can get a good sized server for fairly cheap if you know where to look. Plus, he could always setup a donations thing if the server becomes popular enough.

That said, I voted for non-vanilla myself; but I'd be fine with either style. I think it'd be fun just to hang out with fellow TBTers in a minecraft world(I'm totally Beaker right now in minecraft. Muppets ftw)


----------



## Caius (May 7, 2014)

Be careful with anything FTB. Your server load will go down by about half the normal amount of players, and mods can destroy the server if abused. I had a FTB ultimate server, and some book mod in the pack _destroyed_ everything.


----------



## Nerd House (May 7, 2014)

Cent said:


> Be careful with anything FTB. Your server load will go down by about half the normal amount of players, and mods can destroy the server if abused. I had a FTB ultimate server, and some book mod in the pack _destroyed_ everything.



Mystcraft is usually disabled on all multiplayer servers. Very few leave them enabled, and usually only for donors.


----------



## Caius (May 7, 2014)

It was more than mystcraft that did it, but the gist is that it just corrupted everything pretty often


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2014)

I'd honestly rather not have FTB because my computer sucks and lags too much with it on a server


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2014)

Sooo any updates Alice my love?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 22, 2014)

Alice please respond/


----------



## Jawile (May 22, 2014)

alice pls


----------



## Trundle (May 23, 2014)

I enjoy FTB every once in awhile but I would prefer vanilla to it. I have a computer with 16 gb of RAM and 80/30 Internet speed so if we ever wanted to play some PVP games or something of the sort for TBT Game Night, I could easily host.


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2014)

Any updates Alice?

I really want this to happen! If you don't, I might look into it myself.


----------



## Alice (May 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> Any updates Alice?
> 
> I really want this to happen! If you don't, I might look into it myself.



Still working on it. This is a definite possibility. I really want to do this, I'm just trying to make sure I have the money. Especially after getting mk8. I'm sorry this is taking so long, everyone. I'm just in a sticky situation as far as finances go. Mostly due to some unexpected expenses.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> Still working on it. This is a definite possibility. I really want to do this, I'm just trying to make sure I have the money. Especially after getting mk8. I'm sorry this is taking so long, everyone. I'm just in a sticky situation as far as finances go. Mostly due to some unexpected expenses.



How much would it cost?  If you make it a tekkit classic server or something similar that's NOT vanilla, I'd be glad to help!  Bwahahaha, money talks eh?  EH?


----------



## Luxanna (May 30, 2014)

Personally Vanilla is just way to boring for me
Also If you atleast have The Thaumcraft/Archemagica Mod pack That allows you to make Personal Chest/ Force fields and locked doors so only people with keys/ you can enter because personally I dont trust random strangers  ;~;


----------



## toastia (Jun 4, 2014)

Vanilla, definately.
Anything FTB LAGS my computer out so bad.
I couldn't move a step wen I tried the Direwolf pack.
I have a question though, if you did, would it be whitelisted for only actually members of TBT? Or would it be free for guests also?
On another note, are plugins considered vanilla


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 5, 2014)

Prin said:


> On another note, are plugins considered vanilla



Yes, it is.
As long as they do not add content to the game, it is still vanilla. Plugins add functionality.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 5, 2014)

I didn't know alot of you played Minecraft! 

Let's Vanilla sometime. Or Adventure maps. 
I miss those days.


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd chip in for Vanilla.


----------



## RobRob (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd be able to chip in as well.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 6, 2014)

Vanilla is the best way to go, honestly. Anything mod-related would completely **** on the computer I have now.


----------



## Marii (Jun 6, 2014)

mostly vanilla. essentials is good . . .


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2014)

Thought I'd pop in and mention that some of us have been playing a bit on a vanilla sever I have running. PM me for IP, everyone is welcome unless you're a **** on the server in which case you'll be banned, no warnings. I'm not up for babysitting a serve.


----------



## Marii (Jun 11, 2014)

If anyone is up for some pretty much vanilla (worldguard, essentials, etc.) creative mode, Rikairchy is hosting a *public* server! Follow general etiquette, I guess, lol. Have fun, but just don't ruin anyone else's fun!

*minecraft.rikairchy.net*


----------



## Marii (Jun 12, 2014)

update--there's survival mode on it, too.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2014)

Marii said:


> update--there's survival mode on it, too.



is it up 24/7?


----------



## Marii (Jun 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> is it up 24/7?



should be!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Can I bump this?  I'm bumping this.  Has every PM'D Justin?  WHERE IS EVERY ONE?  We need more people.


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2014)

FYI, I'll be leaving for the US in about a week and likely unable to host my server after that. I'll be willing to hand the map file off to anyone else then who wants to host it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Can I bump this?  I'm bumping this.  Has every PM'D Justin?  WHERE IS EVERY ONE?  We need more people.



I haven't gotten on in a little bit, but Dark and I are usually on late-ish if you can catch us then.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd play on either


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Justin said:


> FYI, I'll be leaving for the US in about a week and likely unable to host my server after that. I'll be willing to hand the map file off to anyone else then who wants to host it.


DANGIT JUSTIN!

You hook me with sweet savory minecraft server hosting goodness, get me all back into Minecraft, then yank the proverbial minecarpet right from under my feet.  

SOME BODY HOST!  Or I'll have to do all the laborious farm work again.


----------



## Marii (Jun 15, 2014)

Justin said:


> FYI, I'll be leaving for the US in about a week and likely unable to host my server after that. I'll be willing to hand the map file off to anyone else then who wants to host it.



Give it to me!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Marii said:


> Give it to me!



GOLD BARS AND DIAMOND BLOCKS FOR THE WORTHY MARII!!!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 15, 2014)

OH MY GOSH YES.
YES.
YES.
i go on mc all the time, and it would be really fun to get the community involved!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't we use Rikairchy's?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Don't we use Rikairchy's?



I kinda like going full-on survival, went a little too overkill with the creative mode on that server.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I kinda like going full-on survival, went a little too overkill with the creative mode on that server.



I thought his was survival tho.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Can I bump this?  I'm bumping this.  Has every PM'D Justin?  WHERE IS EVERY ONE?  We need more people.



Been trying to connect this morning with the IP Justin gave me, but I think I might be on the wrong version and maybe on the very small chance....he typo'd the IP. I asked Justin for the IP and version, but he simply gave me the IP, nothing else xD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I thought his was survival tho.



As long as the option to use creative mode is there, I'm gonna abuse it somehow.

@Adol: I'm pretty sure the server's just down right now.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

Thunder said:


> @Adol: I'm pretty sure the server's just down right now.



Ah, alright. Glad I didn't remove it from my server list. I'll check back throughout the day.

So people can use Creative if they want to on this server? That's good, because I have the itch to build, which I never get...feeling a Final Fantasy themed building....perhaps Baron Castle from FFIV?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 16, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> So people can use Creative if they want to on this server? That's good, because I have the itch to build, which I never get...feeling a Final Fantasy themed building....perhaps Baron Castle from FFIV?



AAUUUGH.  I was slaving away getting ready to set up food trading.  Creative mode ruins all my fun ideas.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> AAUUUGH.  I was slaving away getting ready to set up food trading.  Creative mode ruins all my fun ideas.



Yeah, about that. It was a question. I havent been on the server yet, and no one answered the question xD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2014)

Jubs server is purely survival, pretty much (don't expect any cheats, either)

The creative mode is on Rikairchy's server, the one Mari posted.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Jubs server is purely survival, pretty much (don't expect any cheats, either)
> 
> The creative mode is on Rikairchy's server, the one Mari posted.



Oh phew!  Every time I've logged on it's been desolate, so I had no clue if creative was allowed lol.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2014)

Dark and I are on right now, and I think a few more people are gonna hop on too if you want some activity.


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, people are on right now.

Mine has been default settings on survival, no mods. I won't be able to host after Sunday though (gonna be away from home), so I'll be posting the map file here Sunday night for download if anyone else wants to continue hosting it they'll be able to. No guarantees they'll run it the same way as me though.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

i cant seem to connect to Rikaichy's server, because it says Connection refused:no further information!


----------



## Justin (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll be away from home for a while and unable to host my server, so here's a download to the map file:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bwjj0kXrLCYGSl9GMlRjV0FZT3M/edit

Hopefully someone else can take up hosting it!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

you can pay for this? wow is it expensive?


----------



## Nage (Jul 13, 2014)

Uhhh can I still vote? :v
I'm fine with either or, given that the modded version has a setup guide for computer-newbies.
Vanilla is cool too though.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't know much about Minecraft, (Will be getting the game soon though!) but Vanilla sounds like the best bet!


----------

